# Krémové bonbony



## Riveritos

Hello,
I have seen this candies link and can not understand if in Czech language the name _krémové _is referred to the taste or the consistency.
Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## Fantomas.CZ

Well, obviously to the taste  It would be pretty funny, if it was referring to to the consistency. But to be sure, I looked at the link you gave us and I know these candies and it's really talking about the taste.


----------



## Riveritos

Thank you so much Fantomas.cz


----------



## Riveritos

Sorry, now I have another question:
What's the difference between _kremové bonbóny_ and _smetanové bonbóny_?


----------



## winpoj

Fantomas.CZ said:


> Well, obviously to the taste  It would be pretty funny, if it was referring to to the consistency.



I'm no expert on sweets but why would that be funny? I think that it certainly can refer to consistency as well as taste.
If you look at something like this: http://mojerecepty.sk/cokoladove-bonbony.html  ...

As to the second question: I think "krémový" means "cream-like" - in taste and/or consistency. Unlike with "smetanový", the thing concerned does not have to actually contain the diary product called "smetana".


----------



## Fantomas.CZ

What is the difference? I'd say not much. We can also speculate, that the term "krémové bombóny" actually came from the English word "cream candy" and here we are. I guess that now it's more a question of trademarks that actual flavors...

@winpoj
Neither I am anything near a specialist, but most of the bonbons I've ever eaten were hard or soft, but never creamy, they always have a form which they hold on. (sure, if you let it in summer in the car, that's another story..  )

Sure that's a question, where solid ends and creamy begins...  But if you've looked at the candies in the link above, they were anything but creamy, what the consistency concerns.


----------

